# تعلم LabVIEW بسهولة .. وادعيلي



## kahtan82 (30 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:56:

إليكم هذا الكتاب لتعلم LabVIEW بطريقة سهلة، مع الأمثلة الموجودة في القرص المرفق.:14:

Title: LabVIEW for Everyone: Graphical Programming Made Easy and Fun (3rd Edition)
Author: Jeffrey Travis Jim Kring
Publisher: Prentice Hall PTR
Publication Date: 2006-07-27
Number Of Pages: 1032
Average Amazon Rating: 4.0 

لا تنسوا الدعاء :70:

Link: http://rs173.rapidshare.com/files/60025319/3034A823-53EF-4dfd-98A7-8FFF6D582B44.rar
Password: books_for_all:3:

الأمثة:
لا تنسوا الدعاء :70:
Source: http://www.freebookspot.com/Comments.aspx?Element_ID=2359


وهذا الكتاب للمتقدمين:








Take full advantage of all the digital signal processing capabilities LabVIEW has to offer with help from this hands-on tutorial. Readers will learn, step-by-step, how to use this revolutionary graphical development environment to build flexible and scalable digital signal acquisition, measurement analysis, and data presentation applications. From basic filters to complex sampling mechanisms to signal generators, LabVIEW virtual instruments (VIs) enable rapid and inexpensive digital signal processing. Ideal for engineers working on cutting-edge communication systems, this detailed learning guide offers solutions for creating applications that interface with real-world signals, analyzing data for meaningful information, and sharing results. Comprehensive coverage includes: LabVIEW Fourier tools Designing with built-in filtering routines Optimizing and improving speed IQ modulation Time and frequency synchronization Evaluating system performance HANDLE EVEN THE MOST COMPLEX DSP APPLICATIONS Getting started * Digital signal processing and LabVIEW: How do they fit together? * Signal acquisition * Building blocks * Spectral analysis * Designing and using digital filters * Multirate processing * Building a communication system * Generating signals * Demodulation

الرابط يحتوي على الأمثلة الموجودة في الكتاب.
لا تنسوا الدعاء :70:
http://rapidshare.com/files/27042975/C.L.Clark_-_LabVIEW_Digital_Signal_Processing._and_source_codes.rar


لا تنسوا الدعاء :70:
قحطان


----------



## شهاب ابراهيم (30 يونيو 2008)

الله يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## م.البغدادي007 (1 يوليو 2008)

اخوية الرابط الاول لا يعمل ؟


----------



## kahtan82 (3 يوليو 2008)

م.البغدادي007 قال:


> اخوية الرابط الاول لا يعمل ؟


 
الرابط يعمل ...
جرب مرة ثانية
شكراً لزيارتكم أخوتي .. بس لا تنسوا الدعاء:70:


----------



## سماره سماره (4 يوليو 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية وبارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## زاهرالجيوسي (26 يوليو 2008)

الله يجزيك الخير والله يوفقك في دنياك واخرتك


----------



## مازن السيد (27 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## منار يازجي (30 يوليو 2008)

مشكور عيوني


----------



## هانى كسبان (1 أغسطس 2008)

جميل جدا وشكرا


----------



## احمدابوجهاد (4 أغسطس 2008)

:7:جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## asd55 (10 أغسطس 2008)

ممتاز والله ممتاز مشكور يااخي على هذا الجهد الرائع


----------



## kahtan82 (21 أغسطس 2008)

asd55 قال:


> ممتاز والله ممتاز مشكور يااخي على هذا الجهد الرائع


 

بارك الله فيك أخي


----------



## asd55 (21 أغسطس 2008)

تمام التمام اخي قحطان 82 واتمنى لكم كل الموفقية واكون جدا ممنون لو تقدمون لنا مشاريع او دروس في اللاب فيو.


----------



## kahtan82 (25 أغسطس 2008)

asd55 قال:


> تمام التمام اخي قحطان 82 واتمنى لكم كل الموفقية واكون جدا ممنون لو تقدمون لنا مشاريع او دروس في اللاب فيو.


 
بارك الله فيك أخي

يمكنكم زيارة الرابط التالي يوجد فيه كورس تعليمي:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t63736-2.html :20:


----------



## محمودصفا (30 أغسطس 2008)

مشكوووررررررررررررررررر


----------



## اارر (4 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## kahtan82 (7 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراً على مرور الجميع وكل عام وأنتم بخير :56:


----------



## عومار فريد (28 أكتوبر 2008)

الرجاء من يملك الكراك لLabVIEW8.5 يعمل معروف ويبعتهولي على الامايل التالي 
[email protected] 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عومار فريد (28 أكتوبر 2008)

الرجاء من يملك الكراك لـ 8.5 LabVIEW ان يبعتهولي على الامايل التالى 
[email protected]
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عومار فريد (28 أكتوبر 2008)

*الرجاء من يملك الكراك لـ 8.5 LabVIEW ان يبعتهولي على الامايل التالى 
[email protected]
جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## عومار فريد (28 أكتوبر 2008)

*الرجاء من يملك الكراك لـ 8.5 LabVIEWان يبعتهولي على الامايل التالى 
[email protected]
جزاكم الله خيرا​*


----------



## kahtan82 (29 أكتوبر 2008)

عومار فريد قال:


> *الرجاء من يملك الكراك لـ 8.5 labviewان يبعتهولي على الامايل التالى
> 
> [email protected]
> جزاكم الله خيرا​*​


 
السلام عليكم
تفضل ما طلبت
بالمرفقات


تحياتي ...
قحطان


----------



## حسن قاسم العزاوي (4 نوفمبر 2008)

عمي مشكور وما كصرت وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## عومار فريد (8 نوفمبر 2008)

_الرجاء الروابط لاتعمل لكل المستويات ارجوا من الاعضاء الكرام ان يبعتوا لي على هدا الامايل _
_[email protected]_
_وفقكم الله الى مافيه خير _
_اخوكم فريد من الجزائر شكرا جزيلا على هده الخدمات المميزة_


----------



## عومار فريد (8 نوفمبر 2008)

اخي قحطان ان كان لديك هدا البرنامج باللانجليزية ارجو ان تبعثوا لي على الامايل لان الى عندي انا بالفرنسية والمشكلةليس لديا الكراك ارجوا المساعدة وشكرا على الكراك 
f[email protected]
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## المُبْحِر (9 نوفمبر 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية 

ويطول عمرك على طاعتة


----------



## m_fakhri (9 نوفمبر 2008)

ربنا يوفقك
ومشكور اخي على الموضوع الفعال


----------



## ادور (12 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررررر لكم ولكم كل التقدم


----------



## kahtan82 (23 نوفمبر 2008)

عومار فريد قال:


> اخي قحطان ان كان لديك هدا البرنامج باللانجليزية ارجو ان تبعثوا لي على الامايل لان الى عندي انا بالفرنسية والمشكلةليس لديا الكراك ارجوا المساعدة وشكرا على الكراك
> f[email protected]
> جزاكم الله خيرا


 

السلام عليكم
أخي عومار روابط البرنامج موجودة في هذا المنتدى والكراك ضمن البرنامج 
أرجو منك قراءة كامل صفحات المشاركة


----------



## haci farid (9 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكرا وجزاك الله كل خير 

haci farid
*​


----------



## بوغالم (27 يناير 2009)

baraka lahou fik


----------



## طلو (1 مارس 2009)

مشكور اخوي على الموضوع بس الرابط الاول لا يعمل


----------



## mahmoudahmed2006 (6 مارس 2009)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## مهندسة حبيبة (15 أبريل 2009)

شكرا 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## metwally.mustafa (18 أبريل 2009)

شكرا لك اخى الكريم وجعل الله ذلك فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## metwally.mustafa (18 أبريل 2009)

شكرا لك اخى الكريم وجعل الله ذلك فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## eng raghda (22 يونيو 2009)

thanks very very mush
we waiting


----------



## marya (12 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير مشكور


----------



## kimo_karam (29 يوليو 2010)

thankssssssssssssssssssssss alot


----------



## Amine_lamo (3 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا ولكن الرابط الاول لا يعمل كمي اني ابحث عن كتب باللغة الفرنسية.


----------



## eng.mai90 (5 أغسطس 2010)

mmkn tnzlo tany l2ni msh 3rfa anzlo bigib error


----------



## نور20489 (23 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
شكراجداعلى الموضوع معلش لو ينفع تنزله تانى لان اللينك مش شغال


----------



## احمد منصف (4 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على المجهود الرائع لك اخي...ولكن للاسف الشديد لا يمكن تحميل الكتب ياريت تعيد رفعها مرة اخرى مع التقدير...


----------



## احمد منصف (6 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز...ممكن سوال من حظرتك ...وهو ان تعلمنا كيف يتم تنصيب الكراك لان عجزت بالتنصيب وما يقبل علما ان حاسبتي وندوز 7 ...مع التحية


----------



## ahmedkridi (2 أبريل 2011)

[font=&quot]حكم من سالف الزمان
قال على ابن ابي طالب
الظلم ثلاثة : ظلم لا يغفر , وظلم لا يترك , وظلم لا يطلب ... 
ويوم المظلوم على الظالم , اشد من يوم الظالم على المظلوم .[/font][font=&quot]
[/font][font=&quot][/font][font=&quot]ويوم العدل على الظالم , اشد من يوم الجور على المظلوم [/font][font=&quot]" .[/font][font=&quot]

[/font]


----------



## عمرمحمداحمدسالم (2 أبريل 2011)

الله يخليك لينا


----------



## م_احمد بية حن (4 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله الكريم العافية _عندما أدخل علي الرابط بيطلب مني login*password


----------



## algking25 (8 أبريل 2011)

baraka allah fika akhi


----------



## سعيد الشايب (1 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك أخى الكريم


----------



## شرنقش (9 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم
أخي الكريم..هل يوجد عندك مودل للتحكم في DC Motor , سرعة وقرائة الجهد والسرعة.
بارك الله فيك والله يرحم ولديك


----------



## islam gamal (26 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا هندسة


----------



## islam gamal (26 سبتمبر 2011)

الروابط كلها لا تعمل وعن تجربة يا ريت رفع الملفات على روابط اخرى او التأكد من الروابط دى


----------

